# Why do people get fat...or not.



## fiddypence (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm currently in school working on a PhD in mathematical biology. My focus has been on mathematical immunology, but I am interested in many types of biology. In my spare time, I often read scientific papers on the science of appetite control and weight regulation.

The first thing to know is that we know remarkably little about how weight is regulated. What is amazing to me is that people can stay pretty much the same weight for long periods of time. I know that there are some smart people working on this problem at the moment, but not nearly as many as you might think!

So my purpose here is to get some theories from all of you. Why do you think you are the weight that you are (be it fat or thin)? I'm not looking to start a flame war here, I just want people's experiences.

For instance, maybe you have a tendency to eat when you are bored? Maybe you will deny yourself what you want and then end up eating even more. Maybe you "dieted" yourself up to a certain weight. Maybe you don't really eat all that much compared to your friends, but you are 50lbs heavier. I'm not looking to judge anyone, I just want to know what people think.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you think skinny people are skinny? 

I am fat because I am. Skinny people are skinny because they are. In the scientific community, you must understand that there are multiple exogenous and endogenous factors at play. One can't just say "Oh, I eat twinkies, that's why I'm fat." Yes, that would be a great contributor, but can you honestly say that's the reason someone is fat? You could see a skinny person eat the same twinkie and still remain at the same "appropriate" weight.

Moral of the story, I am not contributing my weight to one thing in particular. Genes, environment, toxins, diet, lifestyle, sex, and age may all be driving forces. We won't know in great detail until these "smart" people get off their jaded asses and do something about it.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, Fat and Proud, if you don't think my question is an interesting one you don't have to respond. "People are the way they are because they are" is not a satisfying answer for me. If it's satisfying for you, that's fine.

And I don't know why skinny people are skinny, that was my whole point. Obviously I realize that there are a lot of factors in play, I'm just trying to get a sense for what they are beyond the usual explanation "some combination of genes and environment".


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not that I don't think your question is interesting or not, I just think it warrants more than a "why do you feel you're fat" response. Sorry to have offended you!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2012)

depending on how you look at it *luck* and *genetics*


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> Ok, Fat and Proud, if you don't think my question is an interesting one you don't have to respond. "People are the way they are because they are" is not a satisfying answer for me. If it's satisfying for you, that's fine.
> 
> And I don't know why skinny people are skinny, that was my whole point. Obviously I realize that there are a lot of factors in play, I'm just trying to get a sense for what they are beyond the usual explanation "some combination of genes and environment".


But they really wouldn't be theories. They'd be opinions. I think for the most part it WOULD be 'some combination of genes and environment'. This isn't a knock on your question, good luck, but I do have a counter question: Do you ever wonder how often and how many fat people are asked why they're fat and how they might get tired of having to justify their existence (why they are who or what they are) to everyone and we'd like this place to be somewhat free of having to 'share' our theories?


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 23, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> It's not that I don't think your question is interesting or not, I just think it warrants more than a "why do you feel you're fat" response. Sorry to have offended you!



It's ok, maybe I wasn't clear initially.

Here's my answer for why I think I'm skinny at the moment.
1. Most of my family (esp my mums side) is very thin. I look more like that side of the family and was always skinny growing up. 

2. I look roughly the same now as I did 10 years ago. Unless I'm hurt, I run 15 miles a day. My weight doesn't change much, though, whether or not I run. It's barely perceptible. I do eat much, much less when I'm not running though. Somehow, my body is very good at telling me exactly how much to eat.

3. Like I said, I look the same whether or not I run. I find it very difficult to lose weight and sustain it, but it doesn't really matter because I don't need to. Therefore, it's helpful that I've always been thin and I've never had to lose weight.

4. I'm 26, maybe things will change.

5. My lifestyle does not lend itself to much eating. I am very busy a lot of the time. I tend to eat more when I have more free time.

I think #2 is interesting, because most people take for granted that there is a relationship between exercise and weight, but this isn't the case for me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2012)

Why are you just asking fat people why they're fat? Why not ask anybody why they are the size they are? 

I am honestly not sure why you're doing so, given that you have already made it pretty clear you agree with the idea that nobody knows why anybody is anything. Seems like you're still seeing fat folk as the anomaly? Or...? Not sure.

ETA: Whoops, was writing my message why you posted yours. Alles klar.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 23, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> But they really wouldn't be theories. They'd be opinions. I think for the most part it WOULD be 'some combination of genes and environment'. This isn't a knock on your question, good luck, but I do have a counter question: Do you ever wonder how often and how many fat people are asked why they're fat and how they might get tired of having to justify their existence (why they are who or what they are) to everyone and we'd like this place to be somewhat free of having to 'share' our theories?



I guess I mean "theory" in the colloquial sense. Your opinion would probably be grounded in either personal experience or experience with people you know. I've thought about this question a lot from a hypothetical standpoint, but I'm curious to see what others think. Maybe some common patterns will emerge. These things are difficult to study.

I'm sorry if my question is a little insensitive. That's not my intent at all, but nobody "has" to reply to this thread.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know how skinny people who eat just as much as, if not more than me and never exercise stay skinny...... To answer your question.. I think i'm fat as i don't put in enough effort to lose weight .... I could go hardcore at the gym but i don't, i just pace myself and do my thing .. i could have strict calorie controlled diet but, bugger that i don't have the discipline. I have lost weight by being disciplined in the past but can't keep it up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

Fiddy, you know when you ask a question, ANY question, you're going to be challenged because there's a lot of opinionated folks here on this site and your satisfaction is going to be sorely tested because our answers are not designed to please you.

EDT: No...nobody has to reply but if you hit a nerve don't be surprised if you hear noise.....


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 23, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Why are you just asking fat people why they're fat? Why not ask anybody why they are the size they are?
> 
> I am honestly not sure why you're doing so, given that you have already made it pretty clear you agree with the idea that nobody knows why anybody is anything. Seems like you're still seeing fat folk as the anomaly? Or...? Not sure.
> 
> ETA: Whoops, was writing my message why you posted yours. Alles klar.



I did ask everyone. Both in my post and the subject. And when I say nobody knows, I mean to say that the notion that fat people=lazy pigs has no scientific basis whatsoever.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2012)

I find it fascinating that athletes (those that rigorously train throughout their life) do not realize they are also damaging their bodies in irreparable ways; i.e. osteoarthritis. 

It's an "obesity epidemic" because we make it that way. I'm beginning to think evolution has a plan in place for us - weird as it may sound! Granted, the chemical additives we place in our food, our soil, and water systems aren't really safe and could rightfully be the sole causation of activating certain enzymes and biochemical pathways that we are yet to be aware of. 

I understand that being fat can potentially lead to numerous problems. However, thin people also can be victims to the same pathologies. I just find it imperative to point out that perhaps skinny folk and fat folk are not as different as we perceive.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> I did ask everyone. Both in my post and the subject. And when I say nobody knows, I mean to say that the notion that fat people=lazy pigs has no scientific basis whatsoever.



No--your sample questions: 



fiddypence said:


> For instance, maybe you have a tendency to eat when you are bored? Maybe you will deny yourself what you want and then end up eating even more. Maybe you "dieted" yourself up to a certain weight. Maybe you don't really eat all that much compared to your friends, but you are 50lbs heavier. I'm not looking to judge anyone, I just want to know what people think.


 
...were all directed to fat folk.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

Implication is very difficult on the net because inflection isn't easy to interpret without body language, tone, etc.

That being said, your sample questions seem to imply that you're requesting confessions or denials, both of which are....voyeuristic. Couching it in your scientific preamble could be considered disingenuous and insulting to anyone who's capable of intelligent thought.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 23, 2012)

I am fat because God likes variety


----------



## imfree (Mar 23, 2012)

Double pneumonia shortly after birth, severe fever and dehydration to the point of skin not retracting once plucked, stuck hairpin in outlet at 18 months old, and piss-poor O2 saturation since childhood didn't kill me. The low O2 sat's were a real bitch because I was bullied and considered morally deficient for not having athletic ability. There is really such a thing as being adverse to exercise. Disabled people put on weight easily and have a hard time losing. Obesity could even be an adaptation to various kinds of adversity.


----------



## MissAshley (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know how I am not bigger. I have always ate lots of sweets and foods that are considered junk and stayed thin, and my mom has too. She's 54 now and even after having 3 kids, she's never been over 105 lbs (besides when she was pregnant, she got to 120 I think). Looks like I will be the same way. I am a bit more active and mindful of eating healthier foods in recent years, but that is just to maintain quality of life long term, not to maintain a certain body size. 

Weight is more complex than a lot of people think. They say "Eat more, gain more. Eat less, weigh less," but it's not that simple.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 24, 2012)

If you have a problem with my using one data point for my observations and telling you to not voice your opinions if you don't agree with me, then you can GTFO.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 24, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Implication is very difficult on the net because inflection isn't easy to interpret without body language, tone, etc.
> 
> That being said, your sample questions seem to imply that you're requesting confessions or denials, both of which are....voyeuristic. Couching it in your scientific preamble could be considered disingenuous and insulting to anyone who's capable of intelligent thought.



Well, I'm being genuine about the scientific curiousity. I figured that it might be a weird thing to say if I don't put the question in context. I'm sorry my initial post wasn't perfectly thought through, but I think that my intent was clear if you read my post carefully.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 24, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> If you have a problem with my using one data point for my observations and telling you to not voice your opinions if you don't agree with me, then you can GTFO.



Can you please clarify this. I'm not saying don't voice your opinion if you don't agree with me. I didn't actually say what my view is.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 24, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> ...
> 
> *The first thing to know is that we know remarkably little about how weight is regulated. *
> 
> ...


 
This is very true -- and its interesting that it became obvious to an amateur investigator but seems to elude weight loss professionals who religiously stick to calorie in//calorie out dogma.

Also interesting is the fact that their appears to be multiple kinds of fat with multiple physiological characteristics, including:

1) Brown fat produces heat (and thus burns calories) via the poorly understood process of no shivering thermogenisis;

2) Visceral fat is closely ties to the blood chemistry of a person (insulin/blood sugar/blood lips/cholesterol), visceral fat is also more responsive to exercise;

3) Lipedemic fat that is genetic and not related to diet (and is chemically distinct);

...


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 24, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> I find it fascinating that athletes (those that rigorously train throughout their life) do not realize they are also damaging their bodies in irreparable ways; i.e. osteoarthritis.
> 
> It's an "obesity epidemic" because we make it that way. I'm beginning to think evolution has a plan in place for us - weird as it may sound! Granted, the chemical additives we place in our food, our soil, and water systems aren't really safe and could rightfully be the sole causation of activating certain enzymes and biochemical pathways that we are yet to be aware of.
> 
> I understand that being fat can potentially lead to numerous problems. However, thin people also can be victims to the same pathologies. I just find it imperative to point out that perhaps skinny folk and fat folk are not as different as we perceive.



This is true to some extent. I know people who are "addicted" to running, to the point that they will run even though it is causing them health problems. At the same time I want you to realize that your making an overgeneralization. That's like someone saying "it's terrible that fat people don't realize that they are damaging their health". I think that's kind of an insulting thing to say, right? It basically makes two assumptions, that fat people are always less healthy and that fat people are all ignorant. You just flipped around what the mainstream media says.

Anyway, are you referring to the "thrifty gene" hypothesis. It's the idea that in populations that were prone to experiencing prolonged famine, the individuals will store fat more easily. It's evolutionarily advantageous! There definitely is some mechanism that makes it a lot harder to lose weight than to gain it.


----------



## BBWMuse (Mar 24, 2012)

I've only recently started doing my own research on this issue and applying what I'm learning to my daily life in terms of changes to my daily hydration, nutrition intake, and supplementation of various vitamins, minerals, and dietary fat (including fish oil). I found this book to be very thought provoking and the first time that anything I read about the interplay of nutrition, exercise, and individual physiology made sense to me: http://www.trantiendiet.com/site/spip.php?rubrique28 _(The Unbalanced Diet Approach to a Slimmer You_).

I'm using the overall principles I've learned from Dr. Tran's book, combined with other information I've learned in my research, and have been tracking my daily diet and weight since Jan. 3rd. (I am NOT using the official IP packaged products). My current thoughts:

1) Obesity is a _symptom_, NOT a disease
2) I do believe that I have an under active thyroid - you can have an under active thyroid, even if the initial thyroid test indicates you're within the normal range. (There are additional tests to further examine thyroid levels)
3) I also believe I am insulin resistant to a certain degree - my body clearly does not process complex carbs very well. It takes very little carbs for my body to stop burning fat and start storing it.
4) Studies are showing that exercise has very little effect on weight loss and is in fact an inefficient approach to weight loss. Exercise does, however, have other health benefits and should not be ignored entirely. (Note: I've lost 50 lbs. since August 2011 without exercising - I started my current daily regimen on Jan. 3rd)
5) The American food pyramid/"healthy plate" advanced by the USDA and conventional medicine actually promotes obesity and the vicious cycle that propels people into the clutches of the diet industry charlatans. On average, no one needs 6-11 daily servings of carbs derived from grains, pasta, cereal sources, etc. Why is this category of food source so disproportionately advanced in the food pyramid? Because it's the one with the highest profit margin for food manufacturers. 

I regret that it's taken me 2.5 decades to figure out why I'm prone to obesity. However, I believe that I now have the tools that will help me better control my weight and hopefully reverse some of the negative effects on my health.

I do believe that the answer to the question "Why are you fat?" is very specific to each individual. Ultimately, however, the answer does lie in the generalization of "a combination of genetic predisposition, individual physiology, and individual daily hydration, nutrition, and supplementation of vitamins, minerals, and dietary fat."


----------



## musicman (Mar 24, 2012)

Fiddy, the reason your question has not been well received by some here is the following: Our society claims to be interested in the answer to your question, but in reality, they are not. They don't care why anyone is fat. They only want to make money from fat people. Pharma companies want to sell diet pills, which either do nothing or severely damage your heart. Doctors primarily want to sell unnecessary and dangerous surgical procedures (WLS). Others want to sell useless exercise devices, or "slimming" fashions, or useless diet books, or just guilt you into buying God-knows-what.

At the same time, however, society uses this question to divide fat people into two groups: the "good fatties" (who supposedly have some medical or genetic reason why they are fat) and the "bad fatties" (who supposedly eat too much, or are too lazy to exercise, etc.). This is a major problem for this community, because no matter why people are fat, we believe they have the right to be treated with respect. The reasons for the fat are totally irrelevant in the battle we fight for accommodations and respect.

Please note that I'm not accusing you of anything, and you have every right to ask your question, but understand that you've touched a nerve here. This community is unfortunately very familiar with bad treatment from people who ask questions like this. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I can see how I was asking people to justify their existence. Anyway, the replies here have given me some things to think about so thanks.


----------



## bbwprincess (Mar 26, 2012)

antidepressant medication made me fat.


----------



## Lamia (Mar 26, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> So my purpose here is to get some theories from all of you. Why do you think you are the weight that you are (*be it fat or thin)? I*'m not looking to start a flame war here, I just want people's experiences.
> 
> For instance, maybe you have a tendency to eat when you are bored? Maybe you will deny yourself what you want and then end up eating even more. Maybe you "dieted" yourself up to a certain weight. Maybe you don't really eat all that much compared to your friends, but you are 50lbs heavier. I'm not looking to judge anyone, I just want to know what people think.



I have often wondered about my size and I was looking forward to hearing people's thoughts about their own size. It's disappointing that the dialogue was shut down, but then that's par for the course on this board.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 26, 2012)

I was pretty average weight all through childhood. I dont really remember much, but my ma says I started putting on weight when I hit puberty. My highest was about 245 a few years ago, but I now hover around 200. Plus I love to eat and grew up in a family of cooks, bakers and eaters!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2012)

Speaking *only* for me, I have to say my reasons are similar to Fat & Proud's. Through my life I've gone through periods of eating regularly, eating a lot and eating very very little. Through all of those stages my weight may have flickered for a moment but essentially it stayed wherever it was. I've gone through terrifying spurts of weight gain for no apparent reason too. Restriction didn't slow it down at all and once it stopped I was stuck at that weight regardless of what I did. My body is an extraordinarily resiliant mechanism. It's not like a piece of wood where I an just sand away at it till it goes down or pile more wood on it so it will go up. It is what it is and doesn't even care what someone in a lab coat says. It's unfortunate because I would definitely use the knowledge for evil if I had control.


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 26, 2012)

Speaking only for myself, I like fattening foods and hate exercise. When I started to eat healthy food and got an exercise trainer, I lost over a hundred pounds. When I went back to my old ways, I gained it back. I have done this a number of times in my life... it's a bitch, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmac said:


> This is very true -- and its interesting that it became obvious to an amateur investigator but seems to elude weight loss professionals who religiously stick to calorie in//calorie out dogma.
> ...



With regard to the 'calories in/ calories out' dogma - the problem, in a nutshell, is that it is very easy to track the calories in, we don't understand the efficience of the digestion of said calories, and we certainly don't have any good way of tracking the 'calories out'. Some people digest food and receive calories from it much more efficiently than others; and as to the amount of calories 'burnt' in exercise, that seems to vary enormously from person to person and from situation to situation.

All people are individuals, and individual response is key. If you know yourself, then you know what will make you bigger, or smaller, or healthier, or less healthy - but absolute knowing, that would apply to all people, seems elusive.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 27, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I have often wondered about my size and I was looking forward to hearing people's thoughts about their own size. It's disappointing that the dialogue was shut down, but then that's par for the course on this board.



Me too!

My hypothesis about why I am the size I am runs like this: genetics - my ancestors were north-west European peasant farmers, for the most part, for whom strength, endurance, and the ability to put on and comfortably carry extra pounds were useful for coping with long cold winters, uncertain harvests and heavy farm work. I like to eat, and my body definitely likes to move; I am far from the fastest person you'll meet, but I can hike all day over rough terrain with a 50 pound pack and keep up comfortably with guys half my weight carrying half my pack's weight. 

Conventional dieting, for me, is completely counterproductive - caloric restrictions lead to depression and, generally, to a longer term increase in weight. I was at my heaviest after I started trying to seriously lose weight in my early 30s - I was hitting the gym frequently, eating lightly, and getting more and more depressed as my waistline expanded. On the other hand, when I get lots of exercise and movement, I can eat as much as I like and watch my weight shrink. 

My other observation on weight and diet is that once, when my wife was restricting sugar and simple carbohydrates in her diet for health reasons (she's hypoglaecemic), and I joined her in this (for mutual support) my waistline shrank too - even though I was getting lots of calories in other forms (proteins, fats and complex carbs).


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of food for thought here.

I've often heard that it's a good idea to eat many small meals throughout the day, but this doesn't jibe with me own experience. The only way for me to lose weight is to be so busy that I don't eat all day. When I finally get to eat, I fill up long before I've met my nutritional requirement. A few weeks of this lifestyle will leave me noticeably smaller, but I don't really think it's healthy.

I spoke with a researcher from the NIH who said that the although American's have gotten heavier, the increase is less than what you would expect from the increase in food consumption. He took this to mean that American's have gotten less "lazy" since around the 1980s when the data collection began. What he thinks is driving the increase is simply the increase in food AVAILABILITY. He said that, for whatever reason, some people's hunger will respond more readily to food being available.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, how many FAs, feedees, feeders, gainers, etc (closeted or otherwise) are there in the world? I'm guessing a lot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> Lots of food for thought here.
> 
> I've often heard that it's a good idea to eat many small meals throughout the day, but this doesn't jibe with me own experience. The only way for me to lose weight is to be so busy that I don't eat all day. When I finally get to eat, I fill up long before I've met my nutritional requirement. A few weeks of this lifestyle will leave me noticeably smaller, but I don't really think it's healthy.
> 
> I spoke with a researcher from the NIH who said that the although American's have gotten heavier, the increase is less than what you would expect from the increase in food consumption. He took this to mean that American's have gotten less "lazy" since around the 1980s when the data collection began. What he thinks is driving the increase is simply the increase in food AVAILABILITY. He said that, for whatever reason, some people's hunger will respond more readily to food being available.



I think availability but also the lack of nutrition in whats readily available and affordable and convenient. 



fiddypence said:


> Also, how many FAs, feedees, feeders, gainers, etc (closeted or otherwise) are there in the world? I'm guessing a lot.



I'm guessing far more than would ever be admitted especially since the media and our culture have made hating fat a sport and the last socially acceptable thing to abuse people for, and FAs are being referred to in articles and on talk shows as predators and something akin to pedophiles and deviants and BBWs and BHMs are being compared to infantilized victims and prey.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think there are a lot of reasons why I'm fat. I do think genetics play a small role as I'm a big person in general.. I'm nearly 5'8" and wear a size 10 shoe. I also come from a family that tends to be fat (although I am definitely the largest in my family.) I think PCOS also plays a role for me. I don't think it'd be within my ability to ever be thin given both of these things. I was never made to be a size 2. That said, I do think the reason I am as big as I am is because of my eating and exercise habits. I find it difficult to intentionally change my eating/exercise habits in order to gain or lose weight but if my other circumstances lend itself to either gaining or losing I do so pretty quickly and find it easy to maintain as long as that circumstance continues. For example, I lost 40 pounds when I first started my job that requires me to walk around and be on my feet for 8 hours a day. My weight hasn't changed in at least a year.. maybe longer. I start a desk job in about three weeks and I guarantee I will gain weight again because I won't be getting as much exercise. For me personally, diet and exercise are strongly linked to my weight. I have always found it difficult to intentionally try to lose weight though because of other reasons.. lack of knowledge, emotional eating, lack of money for "healthy" foods.. and above all, lack of time. All of these things have played a role in my weight over the years.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 29, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> Lots of food for thought here.
> 
> I've often heard that it's a good idea to eat many small meals throughout the day, but this doesn't jibe with me own experience. The only way for me to lose weight is to be so busy that I don't eat all day. When I finally get to eat, I fill up long before I've met my nutritional requirement. A few weeks of this lifestyle will leave me noticeably smaller, but I don't really think it's healthy.
> 
> I spoke with a researcher from the NIH who said that the although American's have gotten heavier, the increase is less than what you would expect from the increase in food consumption. He took this to mean that American's have gotten less "lazy" since around the 1980s when the data collection began. What he thinks is driving the increase is simply the increase in food AVAILABILITY. He said that, for whatever reason, some people's hunger will respond more readily to food being available.



I never bought in to the whole "lazy" theory in the first place. Lazier than who? The people in the 40s, 30s? All the moving and shaking that goes on now, how many people got up at 5 in the morning for an hour long commute and worked a second job? Things that are easy now that were harder back then (i.e. laundry, travel, cooking, etc) have only been replaced by other activities that are not being taken into account. Instead of sitting round the radio we now sit around the TV. I don't think we're lazier, not at the scope with which people are trying to apply. The corelation is spotty at best I think.

Also I treid the small meals thing and it would not work for me. I need three meals a day. Small meals all day really frustrated me.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Mar 29, 2012)

fiddypence said:


> Lots of food for thought here.
> 
> I've often heard that it's a good idea to eat many small meals throughout the day, but this doesn't jibe with me own experience. The only way for me to lose weight is to be so busy that I don't eat all day. When I finally get to eat, I fill up long before I've met my nutritional requirement. A few weeks of this lifestyle will leave me noticeably smaller, but I don't really think it's healthy.



Last I read on the whole "eat smaller meals throughout the day" thing is that it isn't so much a sound weight-loss method (as in, it's not some sort of magical metabolism booster), but for many people it works well because by eating something small every couple of hours, the person doesn't find him/herself overly hungry come meal time, and is thus less likely to binge/overeat on those occasions. Speaking for myself, the method has worked pretty well in keeping me feeling pretty satisfied throughout the day without feeling stuffed.

As for my body, I spent most of my childhood as one of the chubby kids, lost some weight in college, put a lot back on when I started working, but now I've finally made some lifestyle changes that have me at probably my healthiest I've ever been. I know that as a kid, my weight was a combination of a couple of factors:

1. Yes, genetics played a role. My grandmother's family on my father's side has many, many people in it who are naturally broad and carry a bit of belly weight. My body shape most closely resembles their's (broad shoulders, hips pretty "boxy"...we kind of look like Sicilians who's mules died, so we had to pull our own carts to market  ).

2. Much more than genetics, however, was the way I was allowed to eat as a child. My parents, who're much better educated now than they were then, were far too permissive in allowing me to eat sugary cereals for breakfast, pastries as snacks...and just too much dessert in general...stuff like breaded chicken nuggets at dinner, overly frequent trips to McDonalds where I was allowed more than a Happy Meal, etc. 
This was combined with not being told often enough "put down that Sega Genesis/Super Nintendo controller, go outside, and play!". 

I'm not totally faulting my parents here; they raised me well, I had a very loving home, all that, but now my father is diabetic and I had to get serious about my health when I realized how at-risk I was for that before I had even turned 25. 

Thus I've spent the last couple of years on a serious workout regiment (I just enjoy working out, really) and seriously altered my eating habits. I still have a sweet tooth, still want an occasional trip to Taco Bell, but by and large I'm eating tons more fruits/veggies, cutting back on eating superfluous amounts of meat, cut back a bit on sweets, etc. 

End result: I dropped around 50 pounds while putting on muscle...but still can't get rid of some tenacious belly fat. It's probably normal for my body.


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it's because all the diets I went on when I was younger and dumber screwed up my metabolism to the point where, even if I eat 1700 calories a day and exercise 30 minutes, I don't lose weight. I stay exactly the same.

I also think genetics played a role. Very few women on my mother's side of the family were skinny. My mother was the exception, and she was a major fat-phobe.

Now I simply try to focus on eating my fruits and veggies. I cook a lot and don't eat very many processed foods.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 1, 2012)

I too have noticed how my lifestyle affects my weight; with changes in jobs, school, recreational activity and food, my weight has always fluctuated. I had part time employment in my early 20s that had me on my feet and walking around for several hours, affording me the luxury of eating 8 oz chocolate bars and liters of fruit juice for lunch. There was a period of several months when I was in my early thirties where I had to ride a bicycle to work, 15 miles there and back; that virtually forced me to eat almost nonstop at work, meaning two full heavy meals and snacks inbetween on an 8 hour shift. I worked in Afghanistan moving mail and cargo for the better part of a year, and despite having cake, pie and ice cream at almost every meal I lost 30 pounds, partially from all the walking around the base. These days I sit in an office for 8 to 12 hours with little activity, and despite frequent gym visits every indulgence seems to bring me closer to the undesired section of the military weight chart, the section labelled 'obese.' I can only conclude that it's a combination of factors that dictate whether people gain weight and get fat or not, such as diet, heredity, exercise, and age, and these things are different for everyone.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 1, 2012)

Well the typical answer would be consuming more calories than used. I know I tend to over eat before my period, when I'm stressed, when I'm depressed, or when I'm very happy. But I've been working on regulating my eating habits, not to lose weight, but to be healthier in general. It is still a hard battle.


----------

